# General Business Category > Business Online Forum >  Section 345 Letter of demand

## BrendaP

Hi

I am looking for a compliant template for a Section 345 Letter, anybody know where I may be able to find one?

----------


## Dave A

What are you wanting to demand, exactly?

At first I thought it might be something to do with the National Credit Act - such as demand for payment, but even that tome doesn't have 345 sections  :Confused:

----------


## ramonthomas

This is my situation. I paid a rental deposit and before I signed a lease I decided not to move into the flat. The deposit was paid upfront. That was four months ago. I have asked by email and by phone for the landlord to return my deposit three times. How do I use a letter of demand to show her I'm serious about getting my cash back? Is an email with these words good enough or should I send her a registered letter?

----------


## Dave A

Make a claim via the small claims court. Letters of demand don't necessarily show you're serious. A summons certainly does.

----------

